# Gaming PC dos and don'ts



## JamestheDoc (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm considering getting a gaming rig in the near future.  I was wondering if you could tell me what kind of equipment I should get inside the thing, where I should buy from, what's useless bullshit, etc. etc.

<:


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 2, 2009)

My suggestions... (And please keep in mind that I'm not a hardcore gamer, so these may not be the best suggestions out there.)

A good CPU. Most games I've looked into (Mostly MMORPGs) say the recommended CPU is a P4 2.4GHz, equivalent or better. I don't know much about dual-core CPUs, or what model CPU is better than another model, so you're going to have to get that info from someone else.
A decent amount of RAM. 1 GB RAM is probably the most you'll need, but some games may need more to run well and fast.
A good video card. Like with CPUs, I don't know much about the difference in models, but you're going to look for one with 128 MB/256 MB for best results.

Anything else, and I'm clueless. Good luck.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 2, 2009)

Get at least a dual core with a 2.2 GHz processor. At least. You don't need an i7 with a 3.0 GHz processor to run everything smoothly. I'd just aim for something midrange. A 3.0 GHz processor will run everything you want and it will be a while before you'd need something more than that.
Games today are calling for more and more RAM. 2 GB or 3 GB should be enough for XP, but you should get at least 4 GB for Vista to ensure everything will run smoothly.
Get a good video card. The nVidia 9 series has come down in price and that will probably run everything you need.
Get a hard drive that fits your needs because large hard drives tend to get a lot more expensive quickly if you a faster write speed. If you want a hard drive that runs extremely fast, go for one with a larger write speed but you'll probably get less storage space. Or, if you want a lot of storage, go for one that has more space but write speed will probably be sacrificed.
Don't go for liquid cooling if you're going to buy a PC. Over time the pipes get worn and if they break, everything will be destroyed. Liquid cooling isn't needed for a super-high end rig.
Also, are you building a PC or are you buying one already built?


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not building the PC, at least not yet.  I'm just shopping around for the moment to see what I need.  Then if it's cheaper to buy the parts and put it together, that's what I'll do, though I've seen a few sites that allow you to customize what goes inside the PC and order a specifically designed unit, for a pretty affordable price if you know what you need and what's unnecissary.  I've also seen pretty cheap gaming PC's from Gateway's FX series that just come with whatever's in the package (2 GB of RAM, NVidia graphics card, 320 GB HDD).


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 2, 2009)

^^;; Like I said, I'm not a hardcore gamer.

What you need depends on the types of games you're planning to play. The games I'm interested in (though they need more than my current comp has) don't need a top-of-the-line machine to be played with a good speed and graphics. Obviously, that's not the case with all games. Your budget also plays a big role. I'm spending $200 to buy a comp to fit my needs, but if you plan to spend a thousand bucks on a gaming rig, follow TheGreatCrusader's advice.
EDIT: Not trying to imply a machine made with his advice in mind is that expensive. Simply that the higher quality a machine you want, the costlier it is going to get (and he described a pretty high-quality machine compared to what I'm used to seeing).

And since this edit is made after your post, a barebone kit generally is cheaper than a pre-assembled comp -just make sure everything you want is either included in the kit, or is compatible. And tally up the cost beforehand.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't be fooled. It's far cheaper to build your own PC than to buy one. It's pretty easy to pick out the parts, it's cheaper and it's fun to build your own PC. I built one last year. It took about an hour and it cost me about $600 to build a PC rather than buy one for $1000 with the equivalent specifications, and $100 of that was on XP.

That, and you KNOW the parts you're getting are good. Dell, HP and Gateway have a nasty reputation of putting fantastic GPUs, CPUs and RAM in their PCs but then they put crappy motherboards and power supplies in their computers. If you're going to buy a PC, make sure all of the parts are quality and that the manufacturer didn't cut corners.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 2, 2009)

Protip: Don't call it a rig.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome! Cool to see another person going to the PC Side  >:3

What I really want to know from you first is how much do you have in your budget to spend on your PC. That way we can find the best Gaming rig out there that is within your spending budget.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 2, 2009)

Get a ATI Radeon or NVIDIA Graphics card I trust them.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 2, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Awesome! Cool to see another person going to the PC Side  >:3
> 
> What I really want to know from you first is how much do you have in your budget to spend on your PC. That way we can find the best Gaming rig out there that is within your spending budget.



Between $700 and $900 D:


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats enough to build a decent duel core machine


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Get a ATI Radeon or NVIDIA Graphics card I trust them.



Congratulations. You just listed every mainstream gaming graphics chip manufacturer in existence.

Anyway, you need to be more specific. What do you want to play with it? How technically-savvy are you? Could you put it together if you needed to?

You already answered the budget question, which basically puts you at entry-level.



> Gateway


Stay very far away. These aren't gaming PC's, no matter what they call them. In particular, their power supplies are _very_ weak.

Anyway, stand by, I'm going to go scout out Newegg for parts.
Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
HIS H487QT1GP Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported IceQ 4+ Turbo Video Card - Retail
PC Power & Cooling S75QB 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply compatible ... - Retail
G.SKILL 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9T-6GBNQ - Retail
AMD Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDX920XCGIBOX - Retail
LG DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH22NS50 - OEM
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit for System Builders - OEM
--------------
Total: $980.87

Kicks the ass out of the Gateway in every way except the CPU, which isn't a big deal when you're looking at performance this high (less expensive than the cheapest model, too). Only problem is you need to put it together yourself - But that's half the fun. This build would do you with regard to games for quite some time.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 3, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Get a ATI Radeon or NVIDIAGraphics card I trust them.



Oh God, I am so sigging this


----------



## Bacu (Aug 3, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Get a ATI Radeon or NVIDIAGraphics card I trust them.


I... What...? Wow...


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought my computer off of newegg.com I strongly recommend them if you don't want to build your own, mine was about $534.97 that's including shipping + handling (And New York State taxes T.T )

Here's my system specs if your interested

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (2.6 GHz)
RAM: 4 GB
HD Space: 500 GB + 500 GB External
Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT (1 GB)
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit
Motherboard: MSI (I forget exactly what)

I would say the above is a very descent computer, you should shoot for something like that (Maybe not an AMD Processor, I would go for Intel if you want a bit more power)


----------



## TehSean (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't get a CPU heatsink that uses a "pushpin" system. They are not adjustable in tightness and can sometimes seat loosely on the CPU.

On the other hand, you'll have to go through some moderate grief to mount a more modern heat sink because you'll have to install the CPU and CPU Cooler in advance of screwing the motherboard in place.. But at least it won't be as sketchy as a pushpin system.

They're not BAD, they're just not GOOD..

Also, get a sink with a copper core, not just pure aluminum.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Don't get a CPU heatsink that uses a "pushpin" system. They are not adjustable in tightness and can sometimes seat loosely on the CPU.



There goes the LGA-series of heatsinks.  There isn't such a thing as "adjustable tightness" in a cooler. They're all designed specifically for the slot they're supposed to fit (either with an adapter or otherwise).



> On the other hand, you'll have to go through some moderate grief to mount a more modern heat sink because you'll have to install the CPU and CPU Cooler in advance of screwing the motherboard in place.. But at least it won't be as sketchy as a pushpin system.


It's usually easier to install the CPU and heat sink first, anyway. Easier to get the board in without breaking something since you have a secondary place to grip.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Anyway, you need to be more specific. What do you want to play with it? How technically-savvy are you? Could you put it together if you needed to?



Mostly the Valve line-up (Half-Life, Counter-Strike, Team Fortress, Gmod), perhaps other shooters I come across on Steam that I find worthy of purchasing.  Nothing like Crysis or anything.

And I'm semi tech savvy, I know how a computer is put together and where everything should go.  I took a tech class back in high school for college credit where the first exam was disassembling and reassembling a computer.  So I know the basics of construction. >.>


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 3, 2009)

1.Alright this is an obvious one but MAKE sure everything is compatible. It helps to google the setup your thinking of using to see if anyone else has used it in the past.
2.You may have to adjust the ram voltage manually in bios to achieve its full potential.
3.Make sure the mobo and case support a Graphics card that takes up two slots.
4.Make sure a graphics card or a sound card will not cover any other inputs on the mobo.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

Since it was an edit, I'd like to reiterate this as my base recommendation; You can lower the video card to something like a Radeon HD 4770 to save a bit of money since you're focusing on Source engine games:



Runefox said:


> Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
> Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
> HIS H487QT1GP Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported IceQ 4+ Turbo Video Card - Retail
> ...


----------



## Torinir (Aug 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
> Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
> HIS H487QT1GP Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported IceQ 4+ Turbo Video Card - Retail
> ...



I approve of this recommendation.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 3, 2009)

Do:
-Remember that this is for fun.
-Read tutorials.

Don't:
-Be an utter elitist and treat everyone who doesn't own a PC or play it exclusively like they're idiots. 
-Listen to said elitists.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 3, 2009)

Dont listen to DigitalPotato.

A lot of elitists are still right. Being a jerk doesn't invalidate facts. :^)

Anyway.. yeah.. READ A LOT.

Even consider enthusiast options that are super cheap to do, though oftentimes void the warranty. The most fun one to do is perform lapping on your CPU heatspreader.

Edit:

Pt 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE
Pt 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1s1-nXj0o

You can usually find the appropriate sandpaper in an auto parts store (call in advance) because a lot of the sandpaper is used for polishing things to a mirror-shine. He gets really into it. The idea is to make the CPU flat, not to make it shiny, but shininess is a great indication of flatness! Scratches are variations in plane, so how perfect you wanna be is up to you.

On the note of shininess, DONT USE POLISHING CHEMICALS. THEY INTERFERE WITH HEAT TRANSFER.

You can look up articles comparing lapped/unlapped. So there you go. Up to you. 

Refer to Google for more information


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 3, 2009)

It doesn't have to be the latest and/or top of the line, it just has to do the job, and be reliable at it.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

Re lapping, it's an interesting concept, but it _does_ void the warranty for what amounts to a few degrees centigrade (if I'm not mistaken). It's safer to just purify the surfaces and use Arctic Silver thermal paste with a nice big Zalman CNPS9500 or a Coolermaster V8 or something, unless you want to get into some serious overclocking. I should note that it's very rare for a CPU to come out defective and also rare for a CPU to need to be replaced under warranty, but in the off chance something does happen, you'd be out around $150-$200 (any less and this isn't really worth doing), depending on what you got.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 3, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Don't:
> -Be an utter elitist and treat everyone who doesn't own a PC or play it exclusively like they're idiots.



Uh, I may have broke this rule more than once :3



Digitalpotato said:


> -Listen to said elitists.



This too.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, PC's break too.  But I guess there's not much you can do about platform fanboyism.

The the record, my desktop once burned out a 512mb stick of RAM... Just by my cat stepping on the switch on the power bar.  Yup, that's it.  Switched it back, powered it on, RAM DEAD.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The the record, my desktop once burned out a 512mb stick of RAM... Just by my cat stepping on the switch on the power bar.  Yup, that's it.  Switched it back, powered it on, RAM DEAD.



A high quality power supply that provides clean, steady power will reduce the likelihood that something like this will happen; In addition, a high quality surge protector or UPS will also help prevent this sort of thing. A normal power bar (or even just wall outlet) doesn't do any scrubbing, and while the power supply is supposed to provide some of that on its end, it does expect relatively clean power, as the motherboard expects clean power from the power supply and can only do so much to regulate it. It all starts at the wall, but in general, the better equipment you have, the less likely that sort of thing is to happen. Frankly, that's the way it is with all electronics.

Higher quality surge protector/UPS = Stable power, longer system life span (less stress on power circuitry)
Higher quality power supply = Stable power, stable system
Higher quality motherboard = Stable system, better power management (higher quality MOSfets and capacitors), faster system


----------



## TehSean (Aug 3, 2009)

Pay for a GOOD power supply unless you want to suffer from the above story.

edit:

I use an Enermax Infiniti

I like its cool-down feature most of all. It runs all the system fans when you shut it down, allowing the computer to cool down for either 2 minutes or when it is less than 45 C. Then it fully shuts down after the cool-off period, cutting fan power at last.

It's an older PSU, but HEY. IT'S GREAT. http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article/2007/06/16/enermax_infiniti_720w_power_supply


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm still personally more a proponent of PC Power & Cooling. These guys have been in the business forever doing things for high end workstations and servers as well as consumer parts, and I can vouch for their stability and the fact that they weigh a metric ton. I've had good and bad experiences with Enermax (with the most recent experiences being bad, to the point of selling several to multiple people and having them all come back within a week, fried (though that could be our dirty, filthy electrical grid, they should be able to stand up to more than that)).

Advice: If the company is well-known for something other than power supplies (like EVGA, BFG, OCZ, Corsair, etc), _do some research_. A lot of the time, they've simply rebranded power supplies from other companies, which may be good or bad depending on who the manufacturer really is and what their reputation is like.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 3, 2009)

The power supply had performed fine before then and even afterwards.  While it is not even near likely, loss of power can cause a power spike that can damage components, reguardless of the quality of their make.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 3, 2009)

I got a Corsair power supply last month and it's doing it's job well so far. The wires are of great quality, it seems like it's of a solid build quality and it's survived 4 power surges within the past 3 weeks without a surge protector.

I don't know about the other companies you listed, Runefox, but the Corsair I purchased is very good and I recommend it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 3, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> My suggestions... (And please keep in mind that I'm not a hardcore gamer, so these may not be the best suggestions out there.)
> 
> A good CPU. Most games I've looked into (Mostly MMORPGs) say the recommended CPU is a P4 2.4GHz, equivalent or better. I don't know much about dual-core CPUs, or what model CPU is better than another model, so you're going to have to get that info from someone else.
> A decent amount of RAM. 1 GB RAM is probably the most you'll need, but some games may need more to run well and fast.
> ...



You're clueless. 

Alright. OP, go for at least 2gb ram, if not 4gb. An Intel Quad Core or Core 2 Duo (quad preferred). A nvidia 8800GTX or 9800GT is good. 500gb hard drive, an Asus motherboard (like a P5K or P5Q) and a 550 or 600W PSU. 

I'm just throwing some things out here, if you want details. Tell us what your budget is, and if you want a screen etc etc.


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 3, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You're clueless.
> 
> I'm just throwing some things out here, if you want details. Tell us what your budget is, and if you want a screen etc etc.



I know. I realized that the second TheGreatCrusader posted.

He's already named his budget -700~900 dollars. Post number ten.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Alright. OP, go for at least 2gb ram, if not 4gb. An Intel Quad Core or Core 2 Duo (quad preferred). A nvidia 8800GTX or 9800GT is good. 500gb hard drive, an Asus motherboard (like a P5K or P5Q) and a 550 or 600W PSU.


Well, he said around $700-$900, so the Intel+nVidia idea is all but out the window due to budget constraints. A decent AMD/ATI-based system can fit into that, though (see my previous posts), and with those kinds of specs (either my recommendation or yours), I'd recommend at least a 750W (mean, not peak, hence my PC P&C recommendation) for the sake of breathing room and expansion.



> The power supply had performed fine before then and even afterwards. While it is not even near likely, loss of power can cause a power spike that can damage components, reguardless of the quality of their make.


Not if you have a good UPS or surge protector, it can't. Barring that, the quality of the power supply and motherboard further affect the likelihood of something catastrophic happening.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 3, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Dont listen to DigitalPotato.
> 
> A lot of elitists are still right. Being a jerk doesn't invalidate facts. :^)



Only when they're actually telling you something. If they're say recommending a computer and trashing you because oyu have a DS...then do the same thing for everything that does not concern you you do for Michael Savage.


----------



## AdventBahamut (Aug 4, 2009)

Do: Buy the PC parts via Newegg or the like and build your PC. More bang for less buck.

Don't: In the event you have to go pre-built, do not get Alienware. Overpriced, and more of the old "expensive proprietary hardware" bullshit that's famous in a lot of vendor PCs.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2009)

AdventBahamut said:


> Don't: In the event you have to go pre-built, do not get Alienware. Overpriced, and more of the old "expensive proprietary hardware" bullshit that's famous in a lot of vendor PCs.



Alienware is Dell, and makes use of Dell's supply chain. Take from that what you will.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, Alienware doesn't fit my budget anyways. X3

But thanks for all the info guys, I feel a lot more comfortable about this now! O:


----------

